# Do we have many Gravely fans ??



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Came across this one on an auction site and other than the bigger ones with snow blower attachments don't remember seeing many (any) postings about dedicated walk behind snow blowers.


----------



## Snapper 524 (Dec 10, 2013)

I have never seen a dedicated walkbehind before. When ever I think of Gravely snowblower I think of this.


----------



## Bob Cat (Jul 15, 2014)

They made a version of the BobcaT at one time. It looks like a solid machine and in good condition . Did you get it?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I can't get anymore until I sell some. Just don't have any more room.
To many projects started and not done.

BUT, if you own a Gravely let's see it !!


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

I had the opportunity to operate one of these at work back in the late 60's. When I started looking for my first snowblower, in 1983, I did not look for another one of these.

These things were a bear to operate, and as long as a small car it seemed. No power steering, nothing between the augers and those hidden curbs, not much directional control, and the chute adjustment required quite a bit of muscle since it was always rusting. No hand warmers, no beverage warmer, and the one I used was an absolute pig to start.

I much preferred the Bombardier sidewalk snow plow.


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Former Gravely owner here...

I had 3 at one point, including a tractor.
I was bitten by the gravely bug and also had 3 mower decks, 2 snow blowers, 1 rotary plow, 1 snow blade, 1 4ft power brush, and tons of spare parts.

Gravelys are somewhat rare out west, so when I finally came to the conclusion that they were just too big for my small property, I listed them all on Craigslist and sold everything within 3 days.

Extremely well built machines and tremendous support from fellow enthusiasts over on MTF.

The power brush was great for removing snow as long as it was not too deep and it cleared down to the pavement.

... and let's not forget that the Gravely walk behind tractor with snowblower weighs 600 lbs and as mentioned, is as long as a small car !!!
it's not so easy to maneuver in tight spots.


----------



## Koolmoose (Jul 11, 2013)

My dad use to talk about Gravely all the time in the 60's. I always wanted one but never had the room to store all the attachments. I ogle them all the time on CL.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Snapper 524 said:


> I have never seen a dedicated walkbehind before. When ever I think of Gravely snowblower I think of this.


This is what I have, a Gravely convertible, 12hp Kohler engine, heavy at 400 lbs or so, battery start, 2 speed auger with 4 ground speeds using the auger speed, all gear driven, direct drive the snowblower, no pulleys, no belts, also but without the stick steering you see pictured in the middle between the handlebars. This is a very powerful beast. In the right snow I can hit the houses across the street. Downtown I can do the sidewalk and hit the buildings across a 4 lane road. I plowed a property along US Hwy 1 at an intersection with a traffic light. The State plows put 12' of snow on the sidewalk and this buried a tunnel in it, it wouldn't stop. Clogging? What's that? But it's a long beast.


----------

